# A "well balanced" article on homemade dog food



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

I find discussing dog foods & feeding styles very interesting 

I have been chastised on an Australian Forum when asking about new dog foods on the market, telling me " no-one has any interest in discussing another dog food" 

Well I have lots of interest in all the different types available 
I am finding this Forum quite refreshing 

We only want the best for our dogs or the best we can do at the time 

It would be a worry for me if I did fully home made, thinking about the right supplements needed


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

TERIN said:


> I find discussing dog foods & feeding styles very interesting
> 
> I have been chastised on an Australian Forum when asking about new dog foods on the market, telling me " no-one has any interest in discussing another dog food"
> 
> ...



That was incredibly rude of those people telling you that...speaking for everyone that there's no interest in discussing another food. I'm right there with you...it is indeed interesting, at least to many dog owners. There has been so much trouble with countless commercial foods...recalls, overages of things like vitamin D, dangerous chemicals found and a myriad of other issues. And now this thing with the increase being seen of dilated cardiomyopathy. (dcm) This is very serious. And diet is incredibly important and interesting to anyone who has any curiosity and desire to do what's best for their dogs. And cats. So, I wind up reading countless articles...almost anything I can get my hands on. That Dogaware that Fjm uses seems like a very good resource. So does a site called "the dog food project." Lots of good info. And I feel compelled to share with other dog owners. 

So...I hope you never hesitate to post something you find interesting, be it about food or anything else. Not here. You never know how something you post might change the course of a dog's and their owner's life actually.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled-- The thebark article that you refer to seems to make it sound as if cooking for your dog is complex and difficult. Actually, I think it is pretty easy, though it does take more time than opening a bag of kibble. 

I think that a varied diet of real food is much better for our dogs than the recall-prone processed dog foods. My dogs have v-dog kibble available all day, then they get a home-cooked supper: (1) about 1/3 pound of meat, fish or eggs. (2) a generous amount of carbs (potatoes, bread, rice or pasta) (3) usually some veggies (4) a calcium supplement (I use ground egg shells). 

Here are some of my favorite articles:

Home prepared dog food
https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/i...Dog-Food-Nutritional-Information_20568-1.html

Carbohydrates and Your Dog's Digestive System
https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_10/features/Carbohydrates-and-Your-Dog_20103-1.html

Dogs evolved to love starch
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...-people-canines-evolved-to-love-starchy-foods

Calcium
DogAware.com Articles: Crash Course on Calcium (Dog World Magazine)

Buying pasture-raised meat and dairy directly from farmers:
EatWild


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Peppersb. I'm coming back to this later...need to go outside and work in the garden. But I'm eager to read those links! Thanks! Much appreciated. And I bet the op is too.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Lol...I've skimmed through most of those and realized that I have read them all. ROFLOL! I told you...I read everything that I can find. Thanks again. They're right there to refer back to and I bet others will really like to read them too. Good stuff. :alberteinstein:


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

*Home Food*

I also am interested in canine nutrition. I lost two dogs to bloat and wanted that to never happen again. I found a book that chronicled the journey of a couple whose hounds bloated. They figured out that feeding raw, with no guidelines, was the way to go. Their multiple dogs got healthier and never again suffered from bloat. I read Dr. Billinghurst's book and was sold.

My next dog, a working border collie, was put on raw when he was 11 weeks old.

I think a key to using a raw diet is to know your own dog. How well a mammal utilizes carbohydrates is hereditary. Wolves can barely digest carbohydrates, humans do so very well. Dogs are quite mixed, being almost like wolves, better, better, and almost like humans. Consequently, one dog may do well with adding carbohydrates and another may not utilize the carbs well at all. My border collie did well with only occasional cooked carrots, cooked sweet potatoes, green beans. For him predator raw worked very well. For another dog, a different mix might be better.

When he got old, about 14, he was diagnosed with arthritis in his hindquarters. For this I give him Vitamin C daily. Worked like a charm. He died at 16 1/2 years old.


----------

